

Twitter Signup Form using HTML5 & CSS3 : Form Validation in HTML5 - theone
http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2010/05/twitter-sign-up-page-using-html5-and-css3-no-js/

======
retlehs
That markup is really ugly (tons of div's along with unnecessary clearfix
div's and weird classes).

I noticed there was a comment on there that's now removed that linked to:
<http://bradshawenterprises.com/tests/formdemo.php> which is a much better and
cleaner example.

Article: [http://www.bradshawenterprises.com/blog/2010/fancy-forms-
htm...](http://www.bradshawenterprises.com/blog/2010/fancy-forms-
html5-css3-js/)

~~~
nikeshhayaran
A better and detail article you can find here ...
[http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-9-5-the-next-
genera...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-9-5-the-next-generation-
of-web-s/)

------
cemregr
I appreciate the effort on spreading the word about HTML5 and CSS3, but there
are things in these articles that bother me a lot.

Overuse of CSS3 animations brings back the 'skip intro' flash experience of
the 90s, and I'm terrified that since it's a new toy, there'll be a tendency
to overuse it.

In this specific example, the speed of the animations (too slow) hinders
usability and becomes distractive.

~~~
nek4life
It's like anything else, you just need to use it in moderation.

------
watty
That's neat but it doesn't work in non-HTML5 browsers. Should't the goal of
something like a registration page be to target as many people as possible?

~~~
nikeshhayaran
I just want to show the power and features of HTML5.Because HTML5 is the
future of web. isn't it ?

------
skinnymuch
Eh - I expect better from Hacker News. The HTML coding of Twitter could be
better. On top of that, making a whole post on something as tame as form
validation is sad. Sure it may seem neat because HTML4 and HTML5 both suck,
but anything looks good compared to crap.

------
wdewind
How do things like this end up on the front page? The non HTML5 code in here
isn't great, and when I tried in Safari the behavior was exactly the same as
it was in FF, with the exception of the right corners being rounded and the
select style fading in on click. There was 0 validation.

~~~
daleharvey
you need to be running webkit (or chrome?) nightlies / latest builds

~~~
wdewind
ok fair enough, -1 for me not reading closely.

point remains

